# Rate my “scraping”



## Braeden P (Nov 25, 2020)

So I have a chunk of 5/16 hss ground with a radius and honed and an old center finder head and decided to get the feel for how long for the scrape mark to go and got it okay-ish I know that there should be some flex and I don’t have a surface plate because used ones around me are expensive and to big give me criticism for my scraping please one some tips would be help full. Don’t mind the black spots that is just some sharpie and the granite is the back splash from the kitchen after it was redone.


----------



## Jim F (Nov 25, 2020)

Can't help on the scraping part, but I use a piece of granite from a counter top maker for a surface plate. Close enough for my work.


----------

